# Buying Euros



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Not sure this this is the correct place but no doubt someone will kindly move it if appropriate.

Wanting to buy some euros and am considering using an internet based company offering free delivery..

Has anyone any recommendations as to good companies to deal with as am a little nervious.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Thomas Cooke offer better rates on-line than they do in the high street. But if you download a voucher from their web site and print it off the high street outlet will give you on-line rates.

Sounds safer to me. twas what I did.

C.


----------



## ed786 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi grouch

I have used International Currency Exchange on around 3 occasions. (Internet). Next day free delivery and a better rate than banks or high street travel agents. I think that you can get the best rate if you order well in advance of requirement.

Ed


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Grouch, check this site out to give you an idea.

http://www.comparetravelmoney.co.uk/

tony


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

THESE are good, I have used them all ok very efficient, and I found them to have the best rate (at the time), however now the euro is almost comparable, the savings you are going to make on any high street deal is very small, unless you are changing a lot of £££'s


----------



## Cyclopath (Sep 14, 2008)

You could try the FairFX Card where you preload Euros at a good rate. I have one and it is very useful. Try this link I found after a quick search - includes a free 5 Pounds credit!!

http://www.fairfx.com/matalan-offer

Kevin


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Euro*

Hi

I have never used a delivery service, but use www.travelex.co.uk and collect them after re ordering.

Russell


----------



## jemshome (Nov 10, 2007)

I've used TMS for last 2 years, excellent service, delivered on or before date specified. The transactions have resulted in a couple of EMAILS from Crown Currency Exchange - the two sites are very similar & rates identical, e.g. they are currently both quoting 1.1485 for 20/1/10 to 5/4/10. These companies are the top two on the referenced comparison (http://www.comparetravelmoney.co.uk/) above.

jem


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I have use the Crown Currency Exchange on a couple of occasions before I opened the Nationwide account and found them efficient and consistently better than others for the exchange rate.

Sue


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> I have use the Crown Currency Exchange on a couple of occasions before I opened the Nationwide account and found them efficient and consistently better than others for the exchange rate.


and me. Got some coming in January at 1.17


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Is there any protection for your money. Am a bit nervous of ordering and paying now for euros needed middle January. Bit old fashioned I suppose.


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

Youcould open a Nationwide Account, when you are nearer your date of travel, buy enough euros to get you by- then(having transferred sufficient funds into your Nationwide Account pre your holiday) find a hole in the wall and draw out your euros. you will get commercial rates and no commission. It would of course be prudent to pay a bit into the account monthly to show good faith that you are using it for the right reasons


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Crown Currency itself isn't a Bank so I presume it's not protected by FSA Regs.

There's many on here used them (including myself) however and not had any problems. 

Not sure Cacxton and the other "card loading" companies are covered either though.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Due to a couple of confusing reports the Pound is back down to....................

1.00 GBP = 1.10309 EUR today.

Ray.


----------



## RogerAndHeather (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi grouch

I am a convert to the FairFx card (mentioned in an earlier post). Being away for 6 months at a time has always been a problem so being able to easily top-up on-line, at what is normally one of the best rates, is a big advantage. It means that I can top-up for whatever my budget making sure that I'm not left with lots of unwanted Euros at the end of the trip - normally only worth pennies on converting back.

Being a standard Mastercard means it can be used free of charge in most places, but it does cost €1.50 for every withdrawal, not much when taking out €500 from an ATM. The biggest problem is that your balance is not insured if your card is cloned - but only to the credit that you have pre-loaded, so keep it low(ish) and top-up regularly.

see....... https://www.fairfx.com

I don't know what I ever did without it!!

Cheers, Roger


----------

